# How do I make the Start Menu Tiles Stretch?



## polli (May 27, 2013)

I cannot seem to stretch the Start Menu bigger in Windows 10
Have tried dragging it but even when I see the little arrows it wont move.
Also want to make sure I can put it back again
Is it locked?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-7310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3512 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R4 Graphics, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 937404 MB, Free - 772001 MB; D: Total - 15201 MB, Free - 1794 MB; F: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 287240 MB; J: Total - 715227 MB, Free - 479193 MB;
Motherboard: HP, 81B3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're referring to the Windows 10 bluish-looking start menu column, you can grab the top edge of it with the mouse arrow and increase its vertical height.
You can't widen or narrow its size though in the same manner.

Since you're running a 64-bit operating system in that HP computer, you should add another 4 GB of RAM to it.
Its integrated AMD graphics device uses a good portion of the 4 GB currently in it, so that doesn't leave much RAM to run the operating system and programs.
If it seems to have the speed and performance of a turtle at times, that's one reason why. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You can try the keyboard metyhod:

Tap the Windows Key, then Up Arrow, then Ctrl+Right Arrow repeatedly.
(Ctrl Left to reverse)


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

flavallee said:


> If you're referring to the Windows 10 bluish-looking start menu column, you can grab the top edge of it with the mouse arrow and increase its vertical height.
> You can't widen or narrow its size though in the same manner.
> 
> Since you're running a 64-bit operating system in that HP computer, you should add another 4 GB of RAM to it.
> ...


Its a new pc I just bought.
Tried dragging it many times before
But it won't move


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Are you talking about the Start menu itself or the tiles (the square pictures that are the right hand section when you click start)?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Add more icons (tiles) and then it should auto expand.
But once you remove them the narrow width is controlled by the "search" pane.
Also if one drags the icons (tiles) to the right of other it will auto expand.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DavisMcCarn said:


> Are you talking about the Start menu itself or the tiles (the square pictures that are the right hand section when you click start)?


The square pictures that are the right hand section when you click start.
Don't know what it is called.
Dragging does nothing That's why I wondered if it was locked?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, that is the area I am talking about.
Try dragging at least about half way across the screen. If you have enough icons (tiles) then they will rearrange within the new width.
If you do not have enough icons (tiles) then the area will not resize.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> Yes, that is the area I am talking about.
> Try dragging at least about half way across the screen. If you have enough icons (tiles) then they will rearrange within the new width.
> If you do not have enough icons (tiles) then the area will not resize.


Hi I have lots of tiles now but the tiles still wont stretch at all.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

flavallee said:


> If you're referring to the Windows 10 bluish-looking start menu column, you can grab the top edge of it with the mouse arrow and increase its vertical height.
> You can't widen or narrow its size though in the same manner.
> 
> Since you're running a 64-bit operating system in that HP computer, you should add another 4 GB of RAM to it.
> ...


I cannot do that


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

polli said:


> I cannot do that


Try: All Settings / Personalization / Start / Use Start Full Screen
Also you can turn on: Show More Tiles


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

bobcat5536 said:


> Try: All Settings / Personalization / Start / Use Start Full Screen
> Also you can turn on: Show More Tiles


Thanks I'm awkward just want to stretch them a little. Couldn't seem to get out of full screen So may stick with what I've got.


----------

